# Study on Marriages and Enneagram



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Eerie said:


> Well.... this doesn't look too good for me :tongue:


Dump him, why waste you time ;P So kidding XD


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Dump him, why waste you time ;P So kidding XD


lulz, yeah I know. If the internet says we are not compatible we must not be compatible! :tongue:


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

If I've understood the charts correctly, type 5 women marry the least. Why am I not surprised? HAHA.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Dump him, why waste you time ;P So kidding XD


:shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## ohlizzie (Feb 3, 2012)

How fascinating. I'm a 7-3-8 which means:

As a 7 I'm best with a 1, 5, 8, or 3
As a 3 I'm best with a 1, 6, 9, or 5
As a 8 I'm best with a 9, 4, 6, or 8

1, 5, 8, 9, 6 are the ones that show up twice. 
=> So my best match ups would probably be a 1w9 (9w1?), 8w9/9w8, or 5w6. (Or a 1w6 if that exists....) 
Descriptions of the Enneagram Wings
Those probably makes sense; I do tend to like guys who are logical and reformers, assertive and solid/financially secure, value family and are conventionally moral.
I couldn't say right off the top of my head what type my past boyfriends have been but I was guess they were mostly 3s or 8s.


----------



## MBTI Enthusiast (Jan 29, 2011)

People!

Everyone is completely misreading this chart! Listen to the OP. It's not compatibility. It is _purely_ the chances of you marrying a person of a certain type. You have no idea if that marriage is happy or not.



Eerie said:


> Well.... this doesn't look too good for me :tongue:


Actually it doesn't mean anything for you. Female 7 and Male 8 is white. This means that taking into account the numbers of female 7s and male 8s in the world, you are likely to find one with normal chance. You don't marry more often or less often than normal. That's all.

It is only with those pairings that occur standard deviations above and below normal where we have to question _why_. Why are female 7s marrying male 1s in such high frequencies? One _could_ attribute it to some aspect of the 1 that draws in the 7 and vice versa, moreso than the other types. But still, it says nothing about your compatibility or anything with your 8.



MuChApArAdOx said:


> Another astrology thread, Lolz.
> 
> Lets see, i'm a 7 , my husband is a 5, perfect match. My best friend is a 9, her husband is a 5, perfect match. My dad is a 4, my mom is a 4, perfect match. I don't see any correlation with ENNG and marriage. Then again i don't read my horoscope either.


As I said, this thread has nothing to do with compatibility, "perfect matches", or anything like that. Statistics =/= astrology.



SillaSY said:


> If I've understood the charts correctly, type 5 women marry the least. Why am I not surprised? HAHA.


Yes, technically Type 5 women marry the least. However, I think you missed this detail at the bottom:








Seeing that Female 5s are the least common type, them having the least amount of raw data in this study isn't surprising.



ohlizzie said:


> How fascinating. I'm a 7-3-8 which means:
> 
> As a 7 I'm best with a 1, 5, 8, or 3
> As a 3 I'm best with a 1, 6, 9, or 5
> ...


Where did you get these numbers?


----------



## ohlizzie (Feb 3, 2012)

By listing the "likelihood" (in descending order) I would marry those types based on the website.


----------

